# SSL3, Poodle Vulnerability



## jezr74 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thought I'd post for those not so up do date with securing their compute environment.

An exploit has been found in some very common used security protocols you may use without even knowing.

Easy layman steps to secure your client.
What is the POODLE Vulnerability and How Can You Protect Yourself?

Some more info on the threat.
ssl - SSL3 "POODLE" Vulnerability - Information Security Stack Exchange


----------



## Carol (Oct 16, 2014)

Heartbleed, shell shock, Poodle...I'm not one for superstition but I kinda hope this is a bad thingo come in threes scenario.   Getting kinda tired of searching and patching


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 17, 2014)

yeah, we have had a interesting day at work going through external and internal facing systems.


----------



## Carol (Oct 17, 2014)

Today I received an e-mail from a vendor - they are a tech consulting firm.  

It was, not surprisingly, a bulletin about POODLE vulnerabilities.  What surprised me though was that this bulletin was e-mailed out with the subject of "<vendor name> Security Bulletin - NORMAL."

Umm...is that like, Situation Normal, All Fouled Up?


----------

